

Restaurants use Menu Psychology to Entice Diners - sandee
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/23/dining/23menus.html?pagewanted=all

======
mishmax
"Menu design draws some of its inspiration from newspaper layout, which puts
the most important articles at the top right of the front page, where the eyes
tend to be drawn. "

Is this true? I thought eyes are drawn to top left?

------
joeyo
I wonder how common restaurant menu A/B testing is...

~~~
zackattack
Dan Ariely gives a more detailed synopsis in his book Predictably Irrational

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/006135323X?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/006135323X?ie=UTF8&tag=httpwwwhiph02-20)

Derek Sivers summarizes the book here in case you don't want to buy the book
but I certainly recommend having it as a reference

<http://sivers.org/book/PredictablyIrrational>

